
Moley automated kitchen uses pair of robotic arms to prepare meals - uptown
http://www.designboom.com/technology/moley-robotic-kitchen-chef-12-07-2015/
======
sharemywin
If you finance it over 5 years its less than $10 a day per set of arms. put it
in a fast casual line and or drive through and you wouldn't need workers. You
could drop prices by 20% and still make better profits. so much for $15/hr
minimum wage.

